# Indoor antenna for February - need VHF



## msmith (Apr 23, 2002)

I've been using DirecTV DVRs for OTA broadcast in the Philadelphia area for a number of years. Downstairs I'm using a Silver Sensor with an amp - upstairs I'm just using the Silver Sensor. I get solid but not perfect performance from both as long as they're aimed right. I lost WHYY when they moved their transmitter, but I still have the rest.

In February, a few of the local stations are taking their digital signal off the UHF 2nd channel that they are using now and putting it on their main analog VHF channel. I'm pretty sure that I need a new antenna.

Any recommendations for something small (set top) for use indoors? Perhaps something with an amp?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

There are several knockoffs of the silver sensor that added a VHF dipole and like most rabbit ears claim to get VHF, TERK HDTVA is one.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

When did WHYY move their transmission location? Where it is now?

The only Philly station I am aware of that is going back to VHF is WPVI 6.1/6.2/6.3. I can get it no problem OTA now on their UHF channel, but can't get channel 6 analog, so I am guessing I'll lose 6.1 post Feb 2009.


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

n3ntj said:


> When did WHYY move their transmission location? Where it is now?
> 
> The only Philly station I am aware of that is going back to VHF is WPVI 6.1/6.2/6.3. I can get it no problem OTA now on their UHF channel, but can't get channel 6 analog, so I am guessing I'll lose 6.1 post Feb 2009.


Indoor antenna or outdoor? If outdoor, does it have any low VHF capability?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I would guess that a simple rabbit ears dipole will not cut the mustard in most cases, even with an amplifier. Channel Master makes a few pretty good outdoor antennas that you might be able to mount in a closet or attic. Check out their models 3000A and 3010 at www.channelmaster.com -


----------



## msmith (Apr 23, 2002)

n3ntj said:


> When did WHYY move their transmission location? Where it is now?
> 
> The only Philly station I am aware of that is going back to VHF is WPVI 6.1/6.2/6.3. I can get it no problem OTA now on their UHF channel, but can't get channel 6 analog, so I am guessing I'll lose 6.1 post Feb 2009.


Sometime in the last year (I don't remember exactly), WHYY changed its antenna in order to change the shape of the reception area. Unfortunately, that resulted in my area (outside Trenton) losing enough signal to receive it reliably.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

ziggy29 said:


> Indoor antenna or outdoor? If outdoor, does it have any low VHF capability?


Indoor yagi antenna in my attic pointed to Philly's antenna farm along I-76 west of town. I was hoping they'd stay up in UHF..


----------

